# What in the heck is wrong with me?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

For four days now, I've had very sore, tender muscles (my back, chest, stomach, thighs, arms...plus a bad headache so nasty that my eyeballs are tender to the touch. I wake up at night with strong gas cramps in my stomach and can't sleep for about an hour at a time. I don't have any other symptoms, like a fever, sore throat, runny nose, or cough, so I sure wonder what's going on. I thought at first maybe it's the Prilosec I've been taking for 4 months, since I've had much milder aches while on that. So I tried ranitidin this morning. Bad idea...I got a very painful stomach ache. Sharp cramping. Is there a virus like this? I'm regular and can eat. No problem that way except a lot of bloating and cramping. I may talk to a doctor later today, since I've had this awhile now. But I sure wish it would go away, and that I knew what it was.I hate going to the doctor this time of year. With my allergy to all antibiotics, I run the risk of getting something like strep. But I also am so uncomfortable.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

What I meant to say at the end of my last post was that if I catch something like strep, there is no antibiotic they can safely give me. I've nearly died twice from antibiotics already (couldn't breathe), so have been warned to avoid people who are ill. (How does one do that?)


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,I hope you are feeling better by now. Sorry, I don't have a clue. I was going to say influenza,but if you don't have a fever. Do you take other meds? Hopefully you're Dr. will know what it is.Keep in touchCindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Cindy...Nope, don't feel any better yet. Wish my own doctor was around, but he's on vacation. And the one who did my upper endoscopy has surgeries all day today and tomorrow. I'm going to drive to town and talk to a new woman doctor in the same clinic. She's a doctor of internal medicine, and I hope she'll be okay. I just need a clearer head than mine to sort some of this out.It's a 40 minute drive to town, and is quite cold here. But it won't be all that bad, I guess. How are you doing?Do you have any problems with reflux now or with the Prilosec? I hope not.


----------



## 13885 (Jan 2, 2007)

Madge,How are you feeling? Any luck seeing a doctor?Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Sue, thanks for asking. The doctor feels that what I have is viral, that it's common this year to see people with very tender, sore, aching muscles and strong abdominal cramping plus a bad headache. It can last from 2 to 9 days. I'm on day four. I thought I didn't have a fever, but when they took my temperature, it was almost 102 degrees, which surprised me. (And here I was running around in 18 degree weather!) So, I'm home and staying warm now. Still have a lot of uncomfortable intestinal and stomach cramping, the bad headache, and very sore, tender muscles. The doctor said that during stomach or intestinal things like this, sometimes Tums or Rolaids work better for her (less cramping). She has acid reflux herself. So, I may just try some Tums or Rolaids tonight, unless I get some reflux symptoms. In that case I can always take something stronger. That's about it for now.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,Sounds like old fashioned influenza. I am sure you will feel better soon. I am glad you got to see the Dr. Keep in touch, (if you feel up to it). GO BEARS!!!!Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cindy. I'm feeling a little better today, although after taking ranitidine the last two mornings I got a stomach ache. I think maybe it's just because my digestive system is off, though. Hopefully I won't always get a stomachache from rantidine, because I'd like to use it some of the time. In the evenings I'm taking Rolaids or Tums, until I'm over this digestive system virus. Funny thing...I haven't had any nausea and throwing up, nor have I had any stool problems. Just really bad stomach and intestinal cramps and muscle tenderness and aching. Nasty headache too. I still have that part of the time.Although I now live in Wisconsin and I'm a Packer fan, I'll root for da BEARS, because I'm a transplanted Illinoisan. (I was born in Danville, IL.)







)


----------

